# Anyone else have Chickens?



## Dimo (Mar 28, 2015)

Not in the house of course!:laughing:

I have:
Adults
4 Production Reds ,Cinnamon, Flopsy, Red (rooster) and Hazel
2 Ameraucanas (hen & rooster),Gretchen and Picasso
2 Black Rocks ,Raven and Crow
2 Brown Leg Horns, Darlene and Sparrow
1 White Leg horn, Comet
1 Turken X Ameraucana, Peregrine
1 Buff Orpington on a nest (daddy is the Ameraucana)

Juveniles
2 Jersey Giants, Jumbo and Big Mama
1 California White, Popcorn
1 Cuckoo Maran, Jenka
1 Rhode Island Red, Chili

Ameraucana Gretchen









Brown Leghorn, Darlene and White Leghorn, Comet 









Turken cross, Peregrine









Picasso and Cinnamon


----------



## Fletcher (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,
I've got chooks too
About 100, I have Silver sussex, red sussex, platinum sussex, speckled sussex, buff orpingtons, black orpingtons, crele orpingtons, cuckoo orpingtons, project color orpingtons, blue buff orpingtons, splash silkies, black silkies, white silkies, cuckoo faverolles, salmon faverolles, blue faverolles, black faverolles, splash faverolles, black hamburgs, silver spangle hamburgs, gold penciled hamburgs, blue aruacrana's, rhode island reds, barred rocks and buff lace spash wyndottes.

And of course I always have heaps of eggs. 
P.s Awesome images!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

We used to have them. When I was young we had mainly Black Orpingtons and White Leghorns but some Black and White Australorps for egg production commercially. We had around 10,000.

I did have a chicken until recently, she was 15 when she passed. She was a Wyandotte/Silkie cross.


----------



## brunette (Mar 28, 2015)

There's only two of us in this household, so we have two chickens. They give us two eggs a day during the spring and summer which is absolutely perfect for our little family! Our hennies are cream legbars. They're quite comical - especially with their funny little crests that make them look like they've just had a fairly bad haircut.


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I have 3 chickens, all of them are hens, a White Sussex, a Brown Sussex and a Rhode Island Red


----------



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

I have two chooks at the moment - a bantam sussex and a pekin (I think they're called bantam cochin in the UK). Plan on getting more after I return from Wales back home to Aus, had to downsize my little flock for my trip away, but I want sooo many pekins when I come back. Such adorable fat little things. Regular (small) eggs from those two but they go broody at the drop of a hat..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

My friend has a chicken that likes to be picked up and held. Kinda cute


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

some lovely chickens you have there.

We almost got a chicken today. We were visiting friends who have had a chick explosion. She told Master 4 that if he caught one he could keep it. Fortunately, or unfortunately depending on your point of view, Master 4 was not successful in his chicken chick capturing escapades.

Oh, and anyone worried about us letting a 4 y/o chase the chickens around, don't worry. Her chickens are all free range and used to having her multiude of kids playing and running around their space.


----------

